# The Beginning --



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

A friend of ours rescued these three little kitties after their mommy was hit on the road by a car. She had seen the babies between a pile of mulch and a shed several days before Mommy was killed - so was keeping her eye on them.

She immediatly took them in after Mommy was hit and started bottle feeding them, they were only a couple weeks old. She named them Blue, Tuffy and Angel. Tuffy got his name because even though he was the runt of the litter he was the one in front hissing at her when she went to get them, acting like Mr Tuff guy - I kept his name because I liked the story behind it and believe me, it fits him! 

It was love at first sight for me, I've been wanting a kitten of my own since I was a little girl, and this was my chance. Hubby said I could bring one home (he never wanted cats) for my birthday and that's exactly what I did. 

I wanted to cry the whole way home (a 45 minute drive) because poor Tuffy cried and tried frantically to get out of the carrier the whole way - I thought I was making a mistake taking him away from his siblings and Lisa - his human mommy. 

When I got him home and took him out, he trembled but wanted to be held, so darling and cute. I took off work for four days just to be home and able to bond. He was with me every minute of those four days - we ate, slept, and played together. 












This picture was taken the day of my birthday - a few days after he came home with me - he was the cutest thing I'd ever seen. 

Now - a few months later he's worked his way into even my hubbys heart who was never a 'cat' person. He's spoiled rotton, still spends every minute I'm home right with me - I take a shower and he's waiting right outside the whole time, he sleeps with me in bed, right above my pillow on his own pillow and blankie, (purple of course because that's mommys favorite color- ha!) Of course he got on a schedule and 'needs' to be fed at 6 am or God forbid he just might starve. He wakes me up by patting my face, if that doesn't work, he resorts to running up and down the length of my body til I get up and stumble out to get his food. Whoever thought a darling little kitty cat could control the household?










This is the basket he slept in while I was on the computer for a few months, of course he out grew that basket and now has a soft blankie here on the computer desk. My boy likes soft things. (anything soft but the beds I've bought for him that is) 










And this is my boy today -- all worn out after playtime with my god-daughter. He's growing up fast but to me he's still a little itty bitty kitty cat... and I dont' know how I made it this long without him!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is such a handsome guy! Hard to believe he was ever the runt of any litter. What a great story. Did his siblings stay with Lisa?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

You are so owned.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

katlover13 said:


> He is such a handsome guy! Hard to believe he was ever the runt of any litter. What a great story. Did his siblings stay with Lisa?


No, she found homes with other friends for them - she has two cats of her own - Duke and Earl - they were NOT thrilled about the little kitties in the house.


----------

